# Nel nord di Milano



## Maestrale

Ciao!

Ho un dubbio su quale preposizione bisogna usare in una frase così: 'Abito nel(?) nord/sud/ovest/est di Milano'. Sarà 'nel' o un'altra? Oppure sarà più naturale dire: 'Abito nella parte nord/sud ecc. di Milano'?

Mille grazie.


----------



## marco.cur

Nella parte nord/sud/est/ovest.


----------



## Maestrale

Mille grazie, Marco.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Maestrale said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Ho un dubbio su quale preposizione bisogna usare in una frase così: 'Abito nel(?) nord/sud/ovest/est di Milano'. Sarà 'nel' o un'altra? Oppure sarà più naturale dire: 'Abito nella parte nord/sud ecc. di Milano'?
> 
> Mille grazie.


Dipende da cosa vuoi dire esattamente e io non l'ho capito..


----------



## Maestrale

Paulfromitaly said:


> Dipende da cosa vuoi dire esattamente e io non l'ho capito..


Solo che abito in una certa zona della città riguardo ai punti cardinali (qualsiasi città). Non ero sicura se si può dire così come ho scritto io, e quale deve essere la preposizione.


----------



## giginho

Ciao,

L'espressione più naturale sarebbe: abito *a *Milano Est/ovest/nord/sud


----------



## Maestrale

giginho said:


> Ciao,
> 
> L'espressione più naturale sarebbe: abito *a *Milano Est/ovest/nord/sud


Mille grazie!


----------



## dragonseven

Dire "abito a Milano est" non significa che la persona abita nella città di Milano a est, bensí può significare anche che la persona abiti, ad esempio, a Paullo.


Maestrale said:


> Solo che abito in una certa zona della città riguardo ai punti cardinali (qualsiasi città). Non ero sicura se si può dire così come ho scritto io, e quale deve essere la preposizione.


 In questi casi si è soliti dire il nome della zona o quartiere ed aggiungere, per i meno pratici di geografia, l'indicazione cardinale col nome della città, ad esempio:

«Abito a Ponte Lambro/Rogoredo/Monlué/Lambrate nella zona est di Milano», oppure

«Abito in (zona) Mecenate/Forlanini/C.A.M.M./Corvetto, nella Milano est / ad est del centro (città / di Milano)».

La frase piú spiccia sarebbe: «Abito nell'est di Milano (città)».


----------



## Maestrale

dragonseven said:


> Dire "abito a Milano est" non significa che la persona abita nella città di Milano a est, bensí può significare anche che la persona abiti, ad esempio, a Paullo.
> In questi casi si è soliti dire il nome della zona o quartiere ed aggiungere, per i meno pratici di geografia, l'indicazione cardinale col nome della città, ad esempio:
> 
> «Abito a Ponte Lambro/Rogoredo/Monlué/Lambrate nella zona est di Milano», oppure
> 
> «Abito in (zona) Mecenate/Forlanini/C.A.M.M./Corvetto, nella Milano est / ad est del centro (città / di Milano)».
> 
> La frase piú spiccia sarebbe: «Abito nell'est di Milano (città)».



Grazie a te per la risposta dettagliata! Intendevo soprattutto la versione breve, come quella ultima, ma mi sono utili anche le altre che hai dato.


----------



## giginho

Dragon, non sono d'accordo.

Se abito a Paullo non abito a Milano Est, abito a Paullo e basta.....se mai abito nell'hinterland di milano, ad est. Se abito a Milano est vuol dire che abito in qualche zona del comune di milano ad est del centro.


----------



## marco.cur

Io opterei solo per "nella parte est di Milano"; secondo me dire "abito a Milano Est" vorrebbe dire che abito in una zona di Milano denominata "Milano Est".


----------



## Maestrale

marco.cur said:


> Io opterei solo per "nella parte est di Milano"; secondo me dire "abito a Milano Est" vorrebbe dire che abito in una zona di Milano denominata "Milano Est".


Grazie!


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> Dragon, non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Se abito a Paullo non abito a Milano Est,


 Ciao Giginho!
Vero, Paullo è a Milano Sud. Errore mio. 





> abito a Paullo e basta.....se mai abito nell'hinterland di milano, ad est. Se abito a Milano est vuol dire che abito in qualche zona del comune di milano ad est del centro.


 Perdonami Giginho, personalmente non sento nessuno esprimersi come tu dici, almeno da queste parti. Quanto ho scritto e mi appresto a scrivere rappresenta l'uso nella mia zona e, credo, in generale dei parlanti nella nostra penisola.
Se una persona di Paullo si trovasse, ad esempio, nel centro Italia, ove non è molto conosciuto il comune in questione e non si ha nessuna idea della sua localizzazione, alla domanda «Dove abiti?» la risposta sarà nel 99% dei casi «A Paullo, nella Milano Sud» oppure, se di Segrate, «A Segrate, nella Milano Est».
Se il cittadino abita nel comune di Milano e intende indicare anche la zona (magari senza usare il nome del quartiere) con l'indicazione cardinale risponderà «Nell'est di Milano».
«Nell'hinterland di» l'ho sentito dire solo agli stranieri; «in provincia di» è una locuzione che non si avvicina piú al toponimo Milano, bensí ad altri capoluoghi di provincia; sempre riguardo a Milano, «in periferia di» l'ho sentito dire solo da persone che ritengono di essere emarginate dal contesto in cui vivono o di vivere in una situazione di degrado/disagio appetto a ciò che trovano al di fuori del loro circondario.

Per rispondere al quesito posto in #5, generalmente si adopera la forma presente nel titolo: _in + art. det._ determina lo stare «dentro» la circoscrizione indicata da ciò che segue, con _a _si indica «presso» la zona indicata a seguito; poi, di norma in questi casi, si premette _in _davanti ad un sostantivo, _a_ davanti a nomi di città.

Quindi, seguendo questa logica si può dire sia "*Nel nord di Milano*" sia "*A Milano, nel nord*", ma non "A nord di Milano" né "A Milano (del) Nord" poiché non indicherebbe l'interno del comune, bensí presso ad esso, nella città metropolitana (non stiamo parlando, ad esempio, di Berlino, altrimenti il mio discorso andrebbe sicuramente modificato per la natura del luogo).

Comunque non è la prima volta che non siamo d'accordo sull'utilizzo delle preposizioni in questi casi. Ricordo la presente discussione e il mio intervento in essa che ritengo ancora valido.


P.s.: Titolo “scorrevole” di oggi su RaiNews24: "Terremoto di magnitudo 6.1 *nel sud delle Filippine*". Per me, significa «all'interno della zona sud dell'arcipelago», non so se per te è lo stesso o qualcosa di diverso, o se avresti intitolato il fatto diversamente...


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> la risposta sarà nel 99% dei casi «A Paullo, nella Milano Sud» oppure, se di Segrate, «A Segrate, nella Milano Est».


Ciao, dragon
È strano che tu la pensi così.  Io in quei casi risponderei invece ''a Sud di Milano / a Est di Milano'' , perché Paullo e Segrate non fanno propriamente parte della 'conurbazione'.  Io invece, che abito nella periferia di Milano (verso Corsico) dico sempre ''abito a Milano Sud-Ovest'' oppure ''nel Sud-Ovest di Milano''.


----------



## symposium

Le uscite delle autostrade sono chiamate "Padova Est", "Vicenza Nord", "Verona Sud" ecc. Almeno dalle mie parti si è soliti dire, forse con riferimento alle uscite dell'autostrada, "abito a Vicenza Ovest", "abito a Verona Sud" ecc., e credo che si dica comunemente anche "Milano Est", "Roma Nord" ecc.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> i «A Paullo, nella Milano Sud» oppure, se di Segrate, «A Segrate, nella Milano Est».


Mai sentito nessuno dire una cosa del genere, né in riferimento a Milano, né in riferimento ad altre città, a meno che ci si riferisca, come accennato, ad un casello autostradale per individuare una zona.


----------



## dragonseven

Per chi non conosce Milano, descrivo brevemente le zone di ripartizione del comune e della città metropolitana, entrambe sotto la direzione amministrativa del sindaco di Milano, che oggi è Giuseppe Sala.

Milano città, o comune di Milano, è suddivisa in 9 zone:
1. Centro storico;
2. Stazione Centrale, Bicocca;
3. Città Studi, Lambrate;
4. Porta Vittoria, Forlanini;
5. Porta Vigentina, Chiaravalle, Gratosoglio;
6. Barona, Lorenteggio;
7. San Siro, Baggio, Trenno;
8. Fiera, Gallaratese, Quarto Oggiaro;
9. Stazione Garibaldi, Niguarda.

Città Metropolitana di Milano, ex Provincia di Milano, suddivisa in 4 Zone:
- Milano Ovest;
- Milano Sud;
- Milano Est;
- Milano Nord (che, una volta, comprendeva anche Monza e la Brianza [oggi provincia]).

Detto questo, ognuno è libero di esprimersi come meglio ritiene opportuno.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Città Metropolitana di Milano, ex Provincia di Milano, suddivisa in 4 Zone:
> - Milano Ovest;
> - Milano Sud;
> - Milano Est;
> - Milano Nord (che, una volta, comprendeva anche Monza e la Brianza [oggi provincia]).


Nessuno mette in dubbio che Milano sia divisa in quel modo.
Ma "io vivo *A* Milano sud", non "nella".


----------



## Maestrale

Ragazzi, vi ringrazio per i vostri commenti. Però se anche voi, chi siete madrelingua, avete tante versioni, io mi sento un po' perplessa.  In realtà, non parlavo necessariamente a Milano, l'ho presa solo come un esempio di una città italiana abbastanza grande per dividerla nelle zone nord-sud ecc. Potremmo lo stesso prendere come un esempio Londra o qualsiasi altra città. Però mi riferivo ai casi quando il nome di un punto cardinale funziona come un sostantivo (come, per esempio, 'nel sud di Roma'), ma non come un attributo - perché nei casi come 'abito a Verona Sud' la parola 'sud' secondo me funzione come un attributo, così la preposizione sarà per forza 'a', perché dipenderà dalla parola 'città' (oppure il nome di una città).


----------



## giginho

Ciao Maestrale,

Il problema è che i milanesi parlano "a modo loro" (con tutto il rispetto, ovviamente). Io sono Torinese di nascita e di educazione e mi sono ritrovato spesso a storcere il naso davanti ad espressioni tipicamente milanesi riferite proprio alla loro città, per esempio: "prendi la metro A e scendi *in *duomo". Per me l'espressione corretta è "prendi la metro A e scendi *a/al* duomo". Molto probabilmente la stessa logica loro la applicano alle zone della città in cui risiedono. A Torino (ma lo stesso l'ho sentito dire da romani per Roma e, vedo, che anche bresciani e vicentini concordano) quando si parla delle zone della città in cui si abita, si utilizza "abito a Torino/Roma/Brescia/Vicenza nord", in analogia a quanto fatto in risposta alla domanda generica: "in che città abiti?" "abito *a* Torino/Napoli/Pavia eccetera".

Secondo me, se vuoi una regola generale la preposizione giusta da usare per evitare errori è "*a*"


----------



## bearded

A parte l'amico dragonseven, che in questa discussione sembra rappresentare l' ''eretico'' , e a parte anche gli usi locali, mi sento di poter riassumere le risposte della maggior parte di noi in questo modo:

- abito a Milano sud
- abito nel sud di Milano
significano che abito a Milano nella parte meridionale di questa città

mentre
- abito a sud di Milano
significa che abito fuori Milano in una località situata a sud di questa città.

(quanto segue sono invece punti di vista miei):
- 'al sud di Milano' è un'espressione ambigua (dentro o fuori..?) e forse un modo 'centro-meridionale' di esprimersi
- 'nella Milano sud' non appartiene al mio repertorio, e non lo direi mai.


----------



## Maestrale

Ciao giginho, 

Grazie per la tua risposta, dalla vostra conversazione ho capito il dilemma.  
Ma se, per esempio, si incontrano nel centro di Torino due torinesi che non si conoscono, come rispondono alla domanda 'tu dove abiti?'. Ovviamente possono dare in risposta i nomi dei loro quartieri/strade/zone della città, ma se non li vogliono precisare, secondo te diranno cosa? Ho fatto questa domanda, perché qui ci riferiamo spesso alle zone più 'generiche' della città (nord, sud, sud-est ecc.), oltre a dare i nomi dei quartieri. Chissà però, forse è un'usanza tipicamente nostra.

Grazie, bearded!

Alla fine arrivo alla stessa conclusione.


----------



## giginho

Ciao Maestrale.

Se io, torinese, incontro concittadino e gli chiedo dove abita, mi risponderà "abito *a *Torino nord/Sud/est". Su questo non ci sono dubbi.
Se volesse usare il nome del suo quartiere qui si apre un mondo, ma genericamente possiamo dire che si direbbe "abito alla Crocetta, abito alla Falchera, abito alle Vallette, abito a Mirafiori"...ma attenzione "abito in Barriera". Quest'ultima variazione penso sia dovuta al fatto che gli abitanti di Barriera sono molto orgogliosi della lora provenienza (io....ehm....sono nato e cresciuto in Barriera) e da qui l'utilizzo della preposizione "in".


----------



## ohbice

Io tornerei alle versioni iniziali, "Abito nella zona est di Milano", "Abito nella parte est di Milano". La preposizione "*a"*, in particolare, secondo me è ingannatrice: io (personalmente) abito a est di Milano, ma se qualcuno mi dicesse "Abiti a Milano est?" probabilmente risponderei di sì, o almeno un dubbio me lo porrei.

Ps: cross post con Gigi ;-)


----------



## Maestrale

giginho, ho capito, grazie.  Purtroppo, non conosco né Torino, né Milano, per questo i nomi dei quartieri non mi dicono molto, ma me li ricorderò per il futuro.


----------



## giginho

ohbice said:


> Io tornerei alle versioni iniziali, "Abito nella zona est di Milano", "Abito nella parte est di Milano". La preposizione "*a"*, in particolare, secondo me è ingannatrice: io (personalmente) abito a est di Milano, ma se qualcuno mi dicesse "Abiti a Milano est?" probabilmente risponderei di sì, o almeno un dubbio me lo porrei.



Bice, 
Per me "a est di Milano" indica un luogo imprecisato che si trova, appunto, ad est di Milano ma al di fuori della città stessa. Paradossalmente, se fossi uno di Bagnolo Cremasco e stessi parlando con uno straniero che non conosce la città di Cremona, direi che abito ad est di Milano, in quanto Milano è il punto di riferimento che il mio interlocutore conosce.
A Milano est, per me implica l'abitare nella città di Milano o nelle sue immediate vicinanze....o almeno è così che io mi regolo.

Riassumendo: abito a Milano est = abito nel comune di milano, ad est, o nelle immediate vicinanze di Milano ad est

Abito ad est di milano = abito in una imprecisata zona che si trova ad est di Milano


----------



## Maestrale

ohbice said:


> Io tornerei alle versioni iniziali, "Abito nella zona est di Milano", "Abito nella parte est di Milano". La preposizione "*a"*, in particolare, secondo me è ingannatrice: io (personalmente) abito a est di Milano, ma se qualcuno mi dicesse "Abiti a Milano est?" probabilmente risponderei di sì, o almeno un dubbio me lo porrei.
> 
> Ps: cross post con Gigi ;-)



Ciao ohbice, grazie. Sì, io capisco che 'a est/sud ecc. di Milano' è diverso da 'a Milano est'.


----------



## Maestrale

giginho said:


> Bice,
> Per me "a est di Milano" indica un luogo imprecisato che si trova, appunto, ad est di Milano ma al di fuori della città stessa. Paradossalmente, se fossi uno di Bagnolo Cremasco e stessi parlando con uno straniero che non conosce la città di Cremona, direi che abito ad est di Milano, in quanto Milano è il punto di riferimento che il mio interlocutore conosce.
> A Milano est, per me implica l'abitare nella città di Milano o nelle sue immediate vicinanze....o almeno è così che io mi regolo.
> 
> Riassumendo: abito a Milano est = abito nel comune di milano, ad est, o nelle immediate vicinanze di Milano ad est
> 
> Abito ad est di milano = abito in una imprecisata zona che si trova ad est di Milano



Con questo concorderei, almeno basando su quello che mi dicono i dizionari!


----------



## bearded

Concordo con giginho (#26).


----------



## ohbice

Maestrale said:


> Ciao ohbice, grazie. Sì, io capisco che 'a est/sud ecc. di Milano' è diverso da 'a Milano est'.


Sono contento che tu lo capisca, a me capita a volte di non capirlo. Questo perché (mi sembra) a volte Milano prende il posto di milanese: "Abito nell'est Milano" a volte viene scritto per dire "Abito nell'est milanese", cioè nella zona a est di Milano.


----------



## giginho

ohbice said:


> "Abito nell'est milanese"



Beh, io questa non l'ho mai sentita con nessuna città nell'italiano parlato. L'unica cosa che gli assomiglia è: "abito nell'alto Monferrato"....non ricordo di altri usi della menzionata espressione.

EDIT: ripensandoci, forse l'ho sentita qualche volta nell'italiano giornalistico, ma non ci giurerei. Detto questo io non la userei mai in una conversazione


----------



## Maestrale

Ancora grazie a voi tutti, mi avete fatto conoscere molte cose nuove!


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> Il problema è che i milanesi parlano "a modo loro" (con tutto il rispetto, ovviamente). Io sono Torinese di nascita e di educazione e mi sono ritrovato spesso a storcere il naso davanti ad espressioni tipicamente milanesi riferite proprio alla loro città, per esempio: "prendi la metro A e scendi *in *duomo". Per me l'espressione corretta è "prendi la metro A e scendi *a/al* duomo".


 Il fatto che con le fermate della metropolitana usiamo la preposizione _in_ è dovuto alla natura di queste fermate, le quali sono “al chiuso” e non “all'aperto”: se prendi il tram ti dirò di scendere *al*(la fermata del) Duomo, ma se prendi “il metró” ti dirò di scendere *in *(=nella fermata del) Duomo.


> Molto probabilmente la stessa logica loro la applicano alle zone della città in cui risiedono. A Torino (ma lo stesso l'ho sentito dire da romani per Roma e, vedo, che anche bresciani e vicentini concordano) quando si parla delle zone della città in cui si abita, si utilizza "abito a Torino/Roma/Brescia/Vicenza nord", in analogia a quanto fatto in risposta alla domanda generica: "in che città abiti?" "abito *a* Torino/Napoli/Pavia eccetera".
> 
> Secondo me, se vuoi una regola generale la preposizione giusta da usare per evitare errori è "*a*"


 Non è proprio cosí, ogni milanese (nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi) adopera la preposiziome _a_ davanti ai toponimi come i nomi di città.
La preposizione_ in_ premessa alle zone della città viene adoperata solo ed esclusivamente quando tra la preposizione e il riferimento logistico vi sia sottinteso proprio il sostantivo «(nella) *zona* (di)» o per evitare fraintendimenti, altrimenti è normale usare la preposizione _a_:
«[Mi trovo/Sono] a Ponte Lambro/Lorenteggio/San Siro», ma «[Mi trovo/Sono] in (zona) Ticinese/Porta Romana/Loreto».


giginho said:


> Per me "a est di Milano" indica un luogo imprecisato che si trova, appunto, ad est di Milano ma al di fuori della città stessa.


 E immagino che vada, tanto per dire,da San Donato Milanese al Giappone... 


> Paradossalmente, se fossi uno di Bagnolo Cremasco e stessi parlando con uno straniero che non conosce la città di Cremona, direi che abito ad est di Milano, in quanto Milano è il punto di riferimento che il mio interlocutore conosce.


 Sí, ammetto che sia paradossale un'ammissione del genere. Questo mi fa presupporre che tu non conosca i cremaschi.





> A Milano est, per me implica l'abitare nella città di Milano o nelle sue immediate vicinanze....o almeno è così che io mi regolo.
> 
> Riassumendo: abito a Milano est = abito nel comune di milano, ad est, o nelle immediate vicinanze di Milano ad est
> 
> Abito ad est di milano = abito in una imprecisata zona che si trova ad est di Milano


 Per quanto mi riguarda sono due espressioni ambigue. Mentre per la seconda manca un riferimento di centralità (ma si può sentir dire), per la prima, giuro, non mi è mai giunta all'orecchio con quel significato. Evidentemente tu conosci molti piú milanesi di quanti ne conosca io personalmente.
Quanto ho scritto precedentemente, lo confermo e aggiungo una nota ad un passo poiché mi rendo conto della natura di alcune perplessità che ne sono scaturite:


Paulfromitaly said:


> dragonseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> «A Paullo, nella Milano Sud» oppure, se di Segrate, «A Segrate, nella Milano Est».
> 
> 
> 
> Mai sentito nessuno dire una cosa del genere, né in riferimento a Milano, né in riferimento ad altre città, a meno che ci si riferisca, come accennato, ad un casello autostradale per individuare una zona.
Click to expand...

Non è in riferimento a caselli autostradali o che altro, semplicemente, una volta, si sarebbe detto «A Paullo, nella provincia sud di Milano» e «A Segrate, nella provincia est di Milano». Oggi, non essendoci piú la Provincia di Milano, bensí la Città Metropolitana, per brevità viene sottaciuta tale locuzione, tuttavia rimane presente in testa del locutore.
Le preposizioni, i milanesi, le usano correttamente quando parlano pensando in italiano; forse tendono a sottintendere parti di frase piú del stretto necessario. Ma questo credo che sia implicito nella nostra natura.




Paulfromitaly said:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio che Milano sia divisa in quel modo.
> Ma "io vivo *A* Milano sud", non "nella".


 Ah! Pensavo tu vivessi a Brescia o giú di lí... Chiedo venia per il fraintendimento.
Poi, mi faresti gentilmente la cortesia di non urlarmi contro? Io ho solo riportato le regole _standard _come da linee guida del fòro e, assolutamente, non ho scritto nulla di contrario a quanto da te cosí palesemente rimarcato.
Se uno abita ad Assago, dice «Abito ad Assago.» e non si sogna neanche di dover specificare dove si trova (a meno che non sia all'estero); se invece abita a Famagosta, dirà che abita «a Milano a sud del centro» o «nel sud di Milano». Queste sono le alternative utilizzate da un cittadino milanese che parla e pensa in italiano. Non ne conosco altre.


----------

